# Uber accused me of doing cash rides



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I had a guy once who put the wrong destination in and needed to go an extra 1/2 mile. I told him he could leave me a tip if he wanted. Next thing you know I'm accused of cash rides too. Nothing you can do...


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

OP, some riders like to make false accusations in order to get a free ride. We as driver do not have a way to mediate this, nor do we know which trip in particular triggered the false accusation. Even if you where to have a dash cam, UBER will not provide the details. In typical UBER form, you will be offline for at least 24hrs pending investigation, if there have been previous accusations against you, you will most likely get deactivated, if no accusations, you will resume to rideshare within 48hrs or so. Good luck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Twice. In NYC suburbs you can't pick up pax in NYC due to TLC requirements. When a pax wants to go to the airport or Manhattan it's a money loser for the suburbs driver and you have to pay tolls coming back (NYC tolls expensive) and could sit in traffic forever. Therefore no one in their right mind would do it without an upfront $20-30 cash tip.

Every time I rolled up and someone wanted to go to the airport or Manhattan I would tell them upfront cash tip or canceled ride your choice. Twice doing that I got reported for soliciting cash rides. F'em.


----------



## GoddessMamaAuset (Aug 7, 2020)

To be honest with you Halloween night I was banned for fraud on Ubereats. They said that despite my 98% satisfaction rate out of my 1092 deliveries they said people weren't getting their food and there were many complaints and I said what why would they just cut me off without me ever having to defend myself like I just didn't understand how you can see my stats and I stay on diamond Platinum Status typically you just cut somebody off like that I only have one report from this year's issues because the restaurant didn't tie the bag inside the bag that I delivered so after that I got some stickers and started to make sure every bag was closed from the restaurant. Missed out on my $70 promo which I was budgeting for but that was so weird I thought it was maybe a glitch in the system like the tip thing a few weeks ago its also weird because on average I make more in tips than deliveries🤷‍♀️🤔 I don't know but gratefully this morning they got me back on after I filed an appeal with customer support so I'm glad that I wasn't the only one this weekend 🤷‍♀️👏🏼🙄


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone wanted the service for free and doesn't care who they hurt. There are youtube videos teaching how to get free ride or food from Uber and this is how.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BigBadBob said:


> Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride,





25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a guy once who put the wrong destination in and needed to go an extra 1/2 mile. I told him he could leave me a tip if he wanted. Next thing you know I'm accused of cash rides too. .





Seamus said:


> Twice. In NYC suburbs you can't pick up pax in NYC due to TLC requirements. When a pax wants to go to the airport or Manhattan it's a money loser for the suburbs driver and you have to pay tolls coming back (NYC tolls expensive) and could sit in traffic forever. Therefore no one in their right mind would do it without an upfront $20-30 cash tip.
> 
> Every time I rolled up and someone wanted to go to the airport or Manhattan I would tell them upfront cash tip or canceled ride your choice. Twice doing that I got reported for soliciting cash rides.


This is why you must be very careful when you try to get these people actually to pay for the service that they want. When they complain, there is a check box for "driver demanded cash". If there is one thing that Uber and Lyft hate, it is cash.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides.





BigBadBob said:


> How do we deal with these accusation?


Stop doing cash rides


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cash is trash....Do Bitcoin rides instead! :smiles:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Cash is trash....Do Bitcoin rides instead! :smiles:


How do you get your money back when someone steals it


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, that is the first time I have heard about something like this! I learn something new every day on UP.net. Just be extremely careful in the future. I believe you that you never took a cash ride. In the future, since there is now one accusation against you, I personally would not even take a cash tip! Uber and Lyft will deactivate you permanently on a whim and a guess. I was deactivated permanently from Lyft for using a rental car. No warning of definite permanent lifetime deactivation... Just poof... I tried to log onto my Lyft app, and then a message, "You have been permanently disabled from the Lyft application for using a rental that you did not register with Lyft. This decision is final. Thank you for being a part of the Lyft community". (something like that) Even though you are innocent, I would hesitate on even accepting a cash tip in the future... Uber and Lyft now have your access to the app by a thin hair! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

wallae said:


> How do you get your money back when someone steals it


You don't let people steal yo bitcoin to begin with. duh.

BTW...Bitcoin slow and expensive right now. Use Litecoin instead!


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


You definitely aren't the first, I started getting that the 3rd day went to login again. All papers current etc. Took me almost 2 days to get someone to fix it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

In my four years of driving I've received warning emails from Uber and Lyft for taking invalid rides in order to meet the quest promotions, having an inappropriate conversation with a pax, driving with an unsafe vehicle, accused of asking pax to cancel rides and driving without having a mask on. All of these were false accusations. I have an inkling where they came from but none were true. The "inappropriate conversation" was from a guy that was pissed off that I was a republican but didn't vote for Trump. I believe the cancel one came from a pax that called me and asked if I could fit 5 in the car (four in the back). I told them no and that they'd have to cancel and order an XL. The mask might have been due to me putting on my mask as the pax got in the car (I didn't have it on when I arrived).

Get used to false accusations. I'm positive that U/L have policies that automatically contact drivers if pax make any accusation. Even if you have a long history as a driver, a high rating, and no previous accusations of that nature.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

When pax wanted me to go on the toll roads before I got the window mount, I would tell them to added it on the tip, but stopped because I knew this may happen. Sneaky bastards.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a guy once who put the wrong destination in and needed to go an extra 1/2 mile. I told him he could leave me a tip if he wanted. Next thing you know I'm accused of cash rides too. Nothing you can do...


Why did you tell him to leave you a tip? I would've just taken him the extra 1/2 mile an move on. Don't we get paid based on time an distance? 
I've never asked anyone for a tip.



Seamus said:


> Twice. In NYC suburbs you can't pick up pax in NYC due to TLC requirements. When a pax wants to go to the airport or Manhattan it's a money loser for the suburbs driver and you have to pay tolls coming back (NYC tolls expensive) and could sit in traffic forever. Therefore no one in their right mind would do it without an upfront $20-30 cash tip.
> 
> Every time I rolled up and someone wanted to go to the airport or Manhattan I would tell them upfront cash tip or canceled ride your choice. Twice doing that I got reported for soliciting cash rides. F'em.


Im so grateful too not live in a socialist run state. Whats gone wrong with our country?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> There are youtube videos teaching how to get free ride or food from Uber and this is how.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

GoddessMamaAuset said:


> To be honest with you Halloween night I was banned for fraud on Ubereats. They said that despite my 98% satisfaction rate out of my 1092 deliveries they said people weren't getting their food and there were many complaints and I said what why would they just cut me off without me ever having to defend myself like I just didn't understand how you can see my stats and I stay on diamond Platinum Status typically you just cut somebody off like that I only have one report from this year's issues because the restaurant didn't tie the bag inside the bag that I delivered so after that I got some stickers and started to make sure every bag was closed from the restaurant. Missed out on my $70 promo which I was budgeting for but that was so weird I thought it was maybe a glitch in the system like the tip thing a few weeks ago its also weird because on average I make more in tips than deliveries&#129335;‍♀&#129300; I don't know but gratefully this morning they got me back on after I filed an appeal with customer support so I'm glad that I wasn't the only one this weekend &#129335;‍♀&#128079;&#127996;&#128580;


Sounds like you got a case of "ghetto pax". You can get the food there hot an they still will trash you. Glad you made it back.



Seamus said:


> Twice. In NYC suburbs you can't pick up pax in NYC due to TLC requirements. When a pax wants to go to the airport or Manhattan it's a money loser for the suburbs driver and you have to pay tolls coming back (NYC tolls expensive) and could sit in traffic forever. Therefore no one in their right mind would do it without an upfront $20-30 cash tip.
> 
> Every time I rolled up and someone wanted to go to the airport or Manhattan I would tell them upfront cash tip or canceled ride your choice. Twice doing that I got reported for soliciting cash rides. F'em.


Im so grateful too not live in a socialist run state. Whats gone wrong with our country?


Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why you must be very careful when you try to get these people actually to pay for the service that they want. When they complain, there is a check box for "driver demanded cash". If there is one thing that Uber and Lyft hate, it is cash.


Glad you posted this. I never ask for cash but thanks for the useful info.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The Unions in Cali are ready when Prop 22 fails. Only way this will be prevented.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> nor do we know which trip in particular triggered the false accusation. Even if you where to have a dash cam, UBER will not provide the details.


This is not true. In my case, Uber investigator provided the date, time, name of rider that made false accusation toward me.
They asked if I had dash cam footage. Whether they would have actually watched it, I can't say, as I didn't have the footage saved.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Twice. In NYC suburbs you can't pick up pax in NYC due to TLC requirements. When a pax wants to go to the airport or Manhattan it's a money loser for the suburbs driver and you have to pay tolls coming back (NYC tolls expensive) and could sit in traffic forever. Therefore no one in their right mind would do it without an upfront $20-30 cash tip.
> 
> Every time I rolled up and someone wanted to go to the airport or Manhattan I would tell them upfront cash tip or canceled ride your choice. Twice doing that I got reported for soliciting cash rides. F'em.


People have mentioned this toll thing on this forum several times before....and really...I'm just not understanding it.
Although you did not mention which suburb you were referring to....THERE ARE NO TOLLS LEAVING MANHATTAN. Period....and there are no tolls anywhere around JFK or Laguardia Airports going back to L.I. Of course, if you went from L.I to Jersey you would have tolls getting back through NYC. The tolls are paid coming into NYC, not leaving. You can easily get to L.I, or Westchester, or even the burbs of Jersey without paying a dime. Of course traffic is another story, and I don't blame anyone for not wanting to get stuck in it.
So.....what in the heck are you talking about anyway? Where exactly are you paying tolls to get to L.I or Westchester?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This is not true. In my case, Uber investigator provided the date, time, name of rider that made false accusation toward me.
> They asked if I had dash cam footage. Whether they would have actually watched it, I can't say, as I didn't have the footage saved.


Good for you that the info was provided, but if you think about it, that can also go bad in so many ways, such as retaliation against the accuser. UBER could certainly get itself in a lot of trouble if this where to happen, hence the ghosting of phone numbers when texting/calling while the trip is active.

In all posting that have been given on UPNET about de-activation due to accusations, U/L have not been upfront about it. At the end of the day, the accuser gets a freebie and we are cut off from potential earnings, unless you juggle between platforms in the in-between. 
This is why I only do one main platform, and keep the other one as a back up, only doing 1 or 2 rides a week just to keep it active only.

I do not recall seeing concrete evidence about a "false" accuser being booted of U/L, only drivers.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Not something I'm proud of, but I used to do cash trips all the time when I did UberX. Luckily I've never have been reported. I also did destination discrimination all the time too! I was probably the worse uber driver out there lol.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This is not true. In my case, Uber investigator provided the date, time, name of rider that made false accusation toward me.
> They asked if I had dash cam footage. Whether they would have actually watched it, I can't say, as I didn't have the footage saved.


That's amazing if true. I hope this is a sign that in the future Uber will actually try to verify claims.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


I would tell Uber that I am an Real True IC. It is my time and my car. If I do cash ride, it is nothing to do with Uber and Uber Insurance. I would ask them why you care? Uber you should let city take care of my matter, so report to them. LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> People have mentioned this toll thing on this forum several times before....and really...I'm just not understanding it.
> Although you did not mention which suburb you were referring to....THERE ARE NO TOLLS LEAVING MANHATTAN. Period....and there are no tolls anywhere around JFK or Laguardia Airports going back to L.I. Of course, if you went from L.I to Jersey you would have tolls getting back through NYC. The tolls are paid coming into NYC, not leaving. You can easily get to L.I, or Westchester, or even the burbs of Jersey without paying a dime. Of course traffic is another story, and I don't blame anyone for not wanting to get stuck in it.
> So.....what in the heck are you talking about anyway? Where exactly are you paying tolls to get to L.I or Westchester?


Yes you can get back to Westchester from Manhattan paying no toll and avoid the thruway toll at Yonkers.

If you go to JFK or LGA you are going to pay a bridge toll to get back to Westchester. Throggs neck, Whitestone, and Triboro all have tolls both ways.

If you think it's a good deal to take people into NYC and the airports go for it!!! :roflmao: You must know Uber Math.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Yes you can get back to Westchester from Manhattan paying no toll and avoid the thruway toll at Yonkers.
> 
> If you go to JFK or LGA you are going to pay a bridge toll to get back to Westchester. Throggs neck, Whitestone, and Triboro all have tolls both ways.
> 
> If you think it's a good deal to take people into NYC and the airports go for it!!! :roflmao: You must know Uber Math.


Well since you've refused to say where it is that you are starting out, it's difficult to do any math. What I'm trying to say is that....I can get from lower Manhattan all the way up to Albany for $1.50. Through the boroughs, through dozens of suburbs and a half dozen counties. And, as I've said...getting to L.I and Westchester and N.J is free. And yes.... you're right....of course, the 3 bridges from Queens have tolls both ways. The way around that would be to take the 59th St bridge into the city and go up for free from there. Yes, it can be time consuming. I work from upstate NY and I take people into the city all of the time and rack up over $20 in tolls.....for them....but I do not go back the same way. The way I go back it is free.....and better for catching a destination ride.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


This is how you could response to Uber. "Do you have a record that I accepted that accuser's ride request and then I cancelled his/her ride, So that I could give him/her a cash ride?" "Uber, You have a record of that rider's history and then cross check with me on pick up, drop off location."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I got up in the morning and decided to drive, I'd start the ap.
If it worked, and I got pings ... I worked.
If Uber had me on timeout for some stupid reason, I didn't work.
Either way was ok with me.

I never, EVER responded to Uber in any way except to upload docs that they'd request (license, insurance, etc.) They'd ask about service animals that I drove past, they'd warn about refusing to pick up or drop off in certain areas, they'd ask me to answer questions about how happy I am to work for them ... all I'd do is shrug one shoulder and carry on with _much_ more important things than *snort* Uber. They didn't pay me enough to give a shit, and I didn't.

I got timed out a couple of times. Wasn't sure if it was permanent or not, just checked in a day or so and if it worked ... so I did.

I've never obsessed or gotten upset over losing a chicken-shit job.
Been fired from a LOT of chicken-shit jobs because I told the boss he didn't pay me enough to do that.
I've also never had a problem finding chicken-shit jobs to replace the chicken-shit jobs that I lost.

And, I find it sad that so many of you are actually worried about this chicken-shit job; must have a pretty low opinion of yourselves.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Well since you've refused to say where it is that you are starting out, it's difficult to do any math. What I'm trying to say is that....I can get from lower Manhattan all the way up to Albany for $1.50. Through the boroughs, through dozens of suburbs and a half dozen counties. And, as I've said...getting to L.I and Westchester and N.J is free. And yes.... you're right....of course, the 3 bridges from Queens have tolls both ways. The way around that would be to take the 59th St bridge into the city and go up for free from there. Yes, it can be time consuming. I work from upstate NY and I take people into the city all of the time and rack up over $20 in tolls.....for them....but I do not go back the same way. The way I go back it is free.....and better for catching a destination ride.


I said Westchester, And I don't need some Apple picker explaining to me how to navigate the city. I grew up and lived in the Bronx but thanks for the helpful hints. That's just idiotic to try to go that way. Can you do it yes will you tie yourself up for hours yes. That's like saying you can drive from New York City to Florida without tolls. Of course you can if you're a complete moron and want to spend triple the time driving.

Uber loves people like you, keep taking those trips enjoy them. If you are taking people from ulster county down to the city and driving back home I guess you don't value your car, yourself, or your time, Idiotic. You get a badge you're a late night hero.



Joe Saltucci said:


> Well since you've refused to say where it is that you are starting out, it's difficult to do any math. What I'm trying to say is that....I can get from lower Manhattan all the way up to Albany for $1.50. Through the boroughs, through dozens of suburbs and a half dozen counties. And, as I've said...getting to L.I and Westchester and N.J is free. And yes.... you're right....of course, the 3 bridges from Queens have tolls both ways. The way around that would be to take the 59th St bridge into the city and go up for free from there. Yes, it can be time consuming. I work from upstate NY and I take people into the city all of the time and rack up over $20 in tolls.....for them....but I do not go back the same way. The way I go back it is free.....and better for catching a destination ride.


I Said Westchester. Uber loves people like you.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> That's amazing if true. I hope this is a sign that in the future Uber will actually try to verify claims.


Umm....if true? LOL



cumonohito said:


> Good for you that the info was provided, but if you think about it, that can also go bad in so many ways,


I'm sure, I was really only commenting to the 'uber doesn't provide the info' part.
It's YMMV I guess depending on which investigator you get and the situation, but it seems at least one does.
It was nice to hear their side, and they were receptive to my side. 
It seemed Uber knew it was a false accusation, but had to go through the motions.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

GoddessMamaAuset said:


> To be honest with you Halloween night I was banned for fraud on Ubereats. They said that despite my 98% satisfaction rate out of my 1092 deliveries they said people weren't getting their food and there were many complaints and I said what why would they just cut me off without me ever having to defend myself like I just didn't understand how you can see my stats and I stay on diamond Platinum Status typically you just cut somebody off like that I only have one report from this year's issues because the restaurant didn't tie the bag inside the bag that I delivered so after that I got some stickers and started to make sure every bag was closed from the restaurant. Missed out on my $70 promo which I was budgeting for but that was so weird I thought it was maybe a glitch in the system like the tip thing a few weeks ago its also weird because on average I make more in tips than deliveries&#129335;‍♀&#129300; I don't know but gratefully this morning they got me back on after I filed an appeal with customer support so I'm glad that I wasn't the only one this weekend &#129335;‍♀&#128079;&#127996;&#128580;


you missed the $70 promo?,,,there was no way in hell you were going to make 35 deliveries in 5 hours


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I said Westchester, And I don't need some Apple picker explaining to me how to navigate the city. I grew up and lived in the Bronx but thanks for the helpful hints. That's just idiotic to try to go that way. Can you do it yes will you tie yourself up for hours yes. That's like saying you can drive from New York City to Florida without tolls. Of course you can if you're a complete moron and want to spend triple the time driving.
> 
> Uber loves people like you, keep taking those trips enjoy them. If you are taking people from ulster county down to the city and driving back home I guess you don't value your car, yourself, or your time, Idiotic. You get a badge you're a late night hero.
> 
> ...


Wow. You are indeed a bigger moron than I originally thought you were.....so...congrats. You do indeed need an apple picker explaining to you how to navigate...I've lived in NYC most of my life and have driven millions of miles..... . I drive people to the city, clear the Bronx on my way up and START PICKING UP PASSENGERS AGAIN! You know....what the job is all about. Too bad you can't do that....there's not much room between the boroughs and Westchester. That's your problem. But, of course as we know....there also aren't any tolls....the original point of the post.
Your original post specifically mentioned getting back to the suburbs from NYC and the tolls it involved. You were dead wrong. Own it.


----------



## GoddessMamaAuset (Aug 7, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> you missed the $70 promo?,,,there was no way in hell you were going to make 35 deliveries in 5 hours


Oh hunny.. You dont know Im really THAT good. My averages have made me quit my day job forreal.



GoddessMamaAuset said:


> Oh hunny.. You dont know Im really THAT good. My averages have made me quit my day job forreal.


Honestly and Im just saying for my area you can pull a regular 8 hour shift in 4 with uber eats but again. Its just me and how I rock n roll. Its honestly one of my best career decisions.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> Someone wanted the service for free and doesn't care who they hurt. There are youtube videos teaching how to get free ride or food from Uber and this is how.


 Uber pax and delivery customers have been playing that game from day 1.
I totally agree with you, beings that I have been on the receiving end.
You as the driver can do everything right. The pax will 1 star you and give any reason, just to get a free ride.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why you must be very careful when you try to get these people actually to pay for the service that they want. When they complain, there is a check box for "driver demanded cash". If there is one thing that Uber and Lyft hate, it is cash.


Yes, they hate it when you bypass them and keep the 30% cut yourself. All is fine, if you have commercial insurance to cover any accidents.


----------



## UberEatsDallas (Aug 29, 2020)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


Uber with passengers I have never done, only Lyft. Never accused of that on Lyft.

Uber Eats - been accused of not delivering a customers order on 3 different occasions. One occasion Uber Eats support actually called me while I still had the customers food heading to the customers address. UE guy told me the customer called and said I never delivered their Hiccups order. I told him the order was in my car and I was roughly 2 miles from the customers address. UE guy called me a liar and said an investigation was going to be done. I told him fine if an investigation was going to unfold then I was going to drop the order off while video tapping myself, the customer address, and the handoff to the customer making sure to get a good video of the customer. I said file the investigation and I will send the video to UE, YouTube, BBB, and anyone other place I could post it. UE guy put me on hold and came back on and all of a sudden polite and asked that I complete the order and that it was a misunderstanding. I completed the delivery then filed a driver complaint with UE.

I have NEVER not completed a delivery to a customer. That is their food and their money. Not mine.

I have even completed deliveries when the app decides to drop the order. I called UE and requested they get ahold of the customer and find a way to get me the customer address. Thankfully my side dropped the delivery however the customers side still had me delivering to them Customer contacted me and gave me their address. Got lucky those times cause UE support thought I was plum ignorant till they contacted the customer.

Had a customer tip me $5 cash when I delivered. Two days later I had an email saying I made a customer pay for their order. I dont take cadh tips anymore.

Customers do try anything to get a free delivery of food or a free ride somewhere. Sadly that is the way our world is. Never know people intentions till it is too late.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Sounds like you got a case of "ghetto pax". You can get the food there hot an they still will trash you. Glad you made it back.
> 
> 
> Im so grateful too not live in a socialist run state. Whats gone wrong with our country?
> ...


 This works for me. I never beg, ask, or require tips. Even when I was driving a cab for 12 years, before switching over to Uber.
If pax wants extra stops etc. I tell them "be good to me and I'll be good to you". Most people understand that!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Wow. You are indeed a bigger moron than I originally thought you were.....so...congrats. You do indeed need an apple picker explaining to you how to navigate...I've lived in NYC most of my life and have driven millions of miles..... . I drive people to the city, clear the Bronx on my way up and START PICKING UP PASSENGERS AGAIN! You know....what the job is all about. Too bad you can't do that....there's not much room between the boroughs and Westchester. That's your problem. But, of course as we know....there also aren't any tolls....the original point of the post.
> Your original post specifically mentioned getting back to the suburbs from NYC and the tolls it involved. You were dead wrong. Own it.


Not dead wrong at all, you can also drive from New York to Florida skipping tolls if you wanna drive enough miles and spend enough time. That's no way to make money. You do you, you seem to have it all figured out good luck. You must be great at math.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


Uber has given me about 10 cash rides. Its a matter of trusting the pax.

Cancel the screwed up app request that they have. Speak with the pax in a nice manner. Make an agreement. Thats it.

100$ one time from wacker and la salle(DT Chicago) to libertyville (30 mins north to my house basically) trip comes to my head. Another one from clark and addison(Wrigley field)to rivers casino 30 mins away 80$ was another sweet ride i had.

Let them have a drink and relax. It works great.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, they hate it when you bypass them and keep the 30% cut yourself. All is fine, if you have commercial insurance to cover any accidents.


If you received the job from the application and the customer complains, still, you can get into trouble with Uber.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

All pros


ConkeyCrack said:


> Not something I'm proud of, but I used to do cash trips all the time when I did UberX. Luckily I've never have been reported. I also did destination discrimination all the time too! I was probably the worse uber driver out there lol.


Part of the business. Most drivers did it with or without Uber.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


Random fishing expedition, dude. Uber knows full well that everyone does cashies, and thinks that by randomly accusing drivers, they will crack and admit all. Just defend, delay and deny.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Not dead wrong at all, you can also drive from New York to Florida skipping tolls if you wanna drive enough miles and spend enough time. That's no way to make money. You do you, you seem to have it all figured out good luck. You must be great at math.


Well, thanks for the good wishes. It seems like I do have it figured out, and I'm doing just fine, thanks. I'll just do me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

One time a guy gave me a $10 cash tip, next thing I knew i was getting $10.00 clawed back by uber support for taking cash payment...


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


curious, is there qctually anything in the TOS that says you cant under cut them and take the pax for cash. I mean if you are truly an Independent Contractor and have commercial insurance y not? For that matter, what proof do they have other than a cancelled ride and you being logged off the app.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

simont23 said:


> Random fishing expedition, dude. Uber knows full well that everyone does cashies, and thinks that by randomly accusing drivers, they will crack and admit all. Just defend, delay and deny.


Interesting! I've NEVER taken a "cashie" or cash ride in over a year of driving for Fuber.



JPaiva said:


> curious, is there qctually anything in the TOS that says you cant under cut them and take the pax for cash. I mean if you are truly an Independent Contractor and have commercial insurance y not? For that matter, what proof do they have other than a cancelled ride and you being logged off the app.


If you're logged off from the app, how is it possible to find out if someone took a cash ride?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Interesting! I've NEVER taken a "cashie" or cash ride in over a year of driving for Fuber.
> 
> 
> If you're logged off from the app, how is it possible to find out if someone took a cash ride?


It is not possible. That is why the random accusations.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Garbage passengers come in different sizes and shapes.
Once a passenger didn't like my dash cam, accused me of " dangerous driving "


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Interesting! I've NEVER taken a "cashie" or cash ride in over a year of driving for Fuber.
> 
> 
> If you're logged off from the app, how is it possible to find out if someone took a cash ride?


That's the spirit. Always put NEVER in capital letters when denying doing cashies.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uber have been mentally abusive lately....i was sent a letter saying that since my cdl dont have a passenger endorsement i was being deactivated for 3 weeks....and they really did it...it was a blessing tho cause now im with lyft and making far more money


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


I think I know what happened. I took this old lady from one side of town to the other. I think it may have been a GoGoGrandparent ride. These trips usually show on the app. I was told that she may need help, but in all honesty she was a sprightly octogenarian. I think she thought that her price, ie, my fare would be $5. which she gave me. I also was asked to text them back for the address I dropped her at. I told her if she was sure, also thanked her for my days coffee. Usual good bye, stay safe ect. Probably a mix up between all 3 of us.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

We all take cash rides, that's the only thing that is keeping most of us out of the homeless shelter. We're all family here, you can tell us. You took cash rides didn't you?


----------



## sucho (Jul 29, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> Someone wanted the service for free and doesn't care who they hurt. There are youtube videos teaching how to get free ride or food from Uber and this is how.


Ya I had a meet at door Uber eats delivery the other night. Rang bell , knocked and called customer then texted customer. Waited outside for close to 15 minutes with no response. Called Uber support and was told to leave food at door. Because I could not take pictures on app. Due to customer choice the placed note in file. Sure enough got message next day saying I could not complete delivery. They just wanted free food.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> That's amazing if true. I hope this is a sign that in the future Uber will actually try to verify claims.


No driver wants them to verify claims.


----------



## bwarr2 (Nov 2, 2020)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


same here i was accused also, have done over 3800 trips


----------



## sucho (Jul 29, 2020)

Demon said:


> No driver wants them to verify claims.


I would love to have a photo app for every delivery address to take pictures of food at door and full address or front photos of house. Would stop some of the BS.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


Always have the pax change the destination . Even if they don't know how to do it, ask for their phone and do it on theirs. Whenever the driver changes the destination on the driver app , Uber and Lyft become suspect of what you're up to.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadBob said:


> in the way of tips


I had a person give me cash and tell me "two's for you" it wasn't until after I ended the ride and was driving off did it register what he said and he probably thought he was paying for the ride. 
days later I get accused of taking cash for a ride. But instead of explaining the situation to Uber I asked which ride knowing they wouldn't tell me. And when they wouldn't tell me I just made it clear I never took cash for a ride and they gave back the money they took because of the accusation. 
that's my response to every accusation 
1. ask which ride (knowing Uber won't tell me) 
2. then deny everything (because no matter what a person says happened it isn't going to be exactly true)


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

UberNLV said:


> I had a person give me cash and tell me "two's for you" it wasn't until after I ended the ride and was driving off did it register what he said and he probably thought he was paying for the ride.
> days later I get accused of taking cash for a ride. But instead of explaining the situation to Uber I asked which ride knowing they wouldn't tell me. And when they wouldn't tell me I just made it clear I never took cash for a ride and they gave back the money they took because of the accusation.
> that's my response to every accusation
> 1. ask which ride (knowing Uber won't tell me)
> 2. then deny everything (because no matter what a person says happened it isn't going to be exactly true)


Quite right. Call the bastards' bluff. The 3 Ds. Delay, defend, deny. God knows, Uber uses them all the time.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

BigBadBob said:


> Email, Uber accused me of doing cash rides. Never done a cash ride, all I've ever done is on the Uber app. Usual TOS. Only cash i have taken is in the way of tips. Don't feel good about this accusation. Any body else have this? How do we deal with these accusation?


The only solution is quit, it's not worth it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Smell My Finger said:


> We all take cash rides, that's the only thing that is keeping most of us out of the homeless shelter. We're all family here, you can tell us. You took cash rides didn't you?


I can honestly say in my nearly 4000 rides between Uber and Lyft I have never done a cash ride. Personally I have too much to lose if there was an accident while doing a cash ride, it is just not worth it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I can honestly say in my nearly 4000 rides between Uber and Lyft I have never done a cash ride. Personally I have too much to lose if there was an accident while doing a cash ride, it is just not worth it.


I've done only a couple with 5000 rides because of situation, you're right if a accident were to occur big problems, many do it out of desperation to make a buck. The truth is both these companies deserve to get ripped by drivers.


----------

